# Dunno if this is the right place but....



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

can java moss protect baby shrimp? Cause i bought 6 ghost shrimp for my frog to feed off them (whenever she wnats to and same for my betta) and I just now notice that one of them is carrying eggs. So was wondering if it does. If not ill move the shrimp into the 1/2 gallon panel but ill put it in the tank at the bottom cause don't have money for a breeder net thing. At least she would be protected by the frog and betta. So you think its a good idea to do that? I currently have lots of ramshorn snails in the 1/2g view tank but I can take them out.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

It will protect them if your tank has vegetation in it in general, but the frog and betta fish will eat one or two now and then.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I decided to take out all the snails and take out as much as i can of the lots of patches of eggs. So I cleaned out the 1/2g tank and then put aquarium water in it and took the female out and put her in it with some moss (with probably tiny babies of ramshorn snails on them) and then covered it up and put the whole thing in the tank. At least she will be protected. I did buy the shrimp for the frog to eat whenever she felt like it and whenever my betta catches them. He tried going after them when they were in the bag still. lol. So for now she will be in that lil tank till i'm able to get a breeder net.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

You know what your doing ^^ Good luck


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks. =). So today when i woke up I went to check to make sure she was still in it but she wasn't. So that plan on having that lil tank in the big tank didn't work lol. So i took it out and looked for her and took her out and put her in the 1/2g tank. So gotta have that out of the big tank. She dosn't have much eggs from what I saw but I still wanna try. If I have no luck then I'll try nxt time whenever I'm able to get the breeder net.


----------

